# Pretty board..... pretty



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Pretty sickkkk


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Nicee job. The city scene on there is what you added to it right? In that case its good, good enough for me to question that you actually put that on yourself


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

UpstateSplitTee said:


> Nicee job. The city scene on there is what you added to it right? In that case its good, good enough for me to question that you actually put that on yourself


Everything you see on the board is custom. I'm an airbrush artist/ vinyl guru and own a print shop.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

That's awesome work man.

I was gunna say I like the touch with the sort of double-exposed sign near the edge of the board, but maybe that's just a trick of the camera and fluorescent lighting :laugh: Either way, nice work!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks very good.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

how was it to put on... hard to get no air bubbles?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

snoeboarder said:


> how was it to put on... hard to get no air bubbles?


Piece of cake when you use the right material.  no bubbles at all


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

J Dub said:


> Piece of cake when you use the right material.  no bubbles at all


what kind of paint? thought about just painting my whole board one color.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> what kind of paint? thought about just painting my whole board one color.


No paint used, this is all vinyl decals.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Must have taken a while to decide what design to go for.


----------

